# Is anyone familiar with Tom's Bayou?



## Gig-noobie (Oct 17, 2008)

I've spent the last weeklooking forpossible spots. Okaloosa island bay and theDestin bridge area's half both been busts. I saw a nice flounder under Tom's bayou bridge and am thinking about trying that areathis weekend. Any suggestions on other spots around here?

If anyone is going out this weekend and has room for 2, we'll happily work out a financial arrangement. (we're renting a boat for $40 a day as it stands now) email meat [email protected]Thanks.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I've tried Toms Bayou a few times in the summer with no luck. Water gets pretty stagment beyond the bridge.


----------

